# Rat nations.com closed?



## AD18999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello, I can't seem to access the ratnations.com or. Co.uk

It says hosting information suspended. Is this the case for everyone?


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

Do you mean rat rations? If so, it's not working for me either. They've acknowledged the problem on their Facebook page though so presumably they're trying to resolve it.


----------



## AD18999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Britastic Gremlin said:


> Do you mean rat rations? If so, it's not working for me either. They've acknowledged the problem on their Facebook page though so presumably they're trying to resolve it.


Yep I totally did Haha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

